# squirrel mount



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

here is a recent mount.


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Good job it looks good but I have never seen one climbing driftwood!LOL Just messing with ya cause im jealous.Congrats it looks good!


----------



## bigmike (Oct 21, 2004)

What do those go for? Very nice job bro!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

a beauty.
would be cool to have a mount of all the different squirrels in michigan... would even be cause to do some traveling to get speci form other areas.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

bigmike said:


> what do those go for? Very nice job bro!


$200


----------

